# Why doesn't Dremel tool run at speed #1,2,3 ?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Probably a bad contactor strip inside the speed selection.

Is that with or without a bit in the chuck?


----------



## gotspark (Jul 6, 2013)

Windows on Wash said:


> Probably a bad contactor strip inside the speed selection.
> 
> Is that with or without a bit in the chuck?


With or without bits, it is the same. 

Actually, if you watch this youtube video at 3:50 , this guy showed his dremel with the same symptom. It didn't start until the 3rd notch clicked.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

They barely work if you put any torque on them at those speeds even if they do spin. 

They are probably more symbolic at that level than anything.


----------



## gotspark (Jul 6, 2013)

So sorry, I was making reference to a Youtube video without actually giving a link :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8_J_rU4Nbo

As for the dremel, I have to call for support to inquire about this, will update the status later


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

It's new take it back.


----------



## gotspark (Jul 6, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> It's new take it back.


What do you mean ? You mean I should return it ?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

IF it's like brand new, recently bought, and you have the receipt, yes--take it back. But--if it's new to you as in bought from someone else with no receipt, it's yours. The speed governor that controls the speed of your Dremel tool is part of the circuit board. My Dremel Multi-Max 6300 got to where it would only work at speed #1 although there were 10 speeds, not good. I took it apart and to clean whatever needed cleaning and discovered that there was a circuit board inside and the speed governor was part of the circuit board. Nothing I did would help get it out of first gear, errr speed. I ordered a new circuit board at $21 and the tool works just fine. Am I allowed to say that I ordered the part from ereplacementparts.com?


----------



## viggen61 (Aug 22, 2014)

Many electric motors can't start up at low speed settings. Go past the 1-4 settings, get the motor turning for a second or three, then back it down to the lower speed. They usually continue to run then.

But I agree with Windows on Wash, Dremels are pretty useless at those low speeds, since contact with almost anything will stop them.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

@ "viggen61": I understand what you are saying about starting the tool at a higher speed then turn it down. But--my Multi-Max will only run at the #1 speed no matter where you turn the dial. After I wrote my original post I also discovered that if I "fudged" the dial towards the front of the tool it would run at the #10 speed while still at the #1 position on the dial. Dremel tools techy department told me that it was a problem with the "speed governor", which is an integral part of the circuit board. I'm thankful that the circuit board doesn't cost any more than it does. It should be arriving any day now, hopefully.


----------

